# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [ فيديو] تغطية خاصة بالفيديو لمباريات كاس العالم لاندية بالمغرب 2013

## امير الصمت

استعدادات جماهير الرجاء البيضاوى فى كورنيش أكادير قبل ساعات قليلة
 لمبارة الافتيتاح هدا المساء     

> *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

تيفو الرجاء الدى لم ينقل على الجزيرة الرياضية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف الرجاء في شباك أوكلاند سيتي 2_1

----------


## امير الصمت

*إستعدادات الأهلي لمباراة غوانجو الصيني 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*تيفو الرجاء العالمي ضد مونتيري المكسيكي في كأس العالم للأندية*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة الرجاء ومونتيري المكسيكي 2-1  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي 3-1 أتليتيكو مينيرو 2013     

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة بايرن ميونخ 3-0 جوانزو إيفرجراند hd   

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة الاهلي المصري 0-2 جوانزو الصيني  
 كأس العالم للأندية المغرب 2013    

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة الأهلي المصري ومونتيري المكسيكي كاس العالم لاندية 0_5   

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة أتليتيكو مينيرو و جوانجزو الصينى 3-2 
كاس العالم للاندية مبارة الترتيب   

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ملخص اهداف مبارة الرجاء ضد بايرن ميونخ 0-2 نهائى كاس العالم لاندية 2013
سجل يا تاريخ   

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*الصور من حفل الغذاء الدي اقامه جلالة الملك على شرف الرجاء *    

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

حفل توشيح  جلالة الملك محمد السادس لاعبي و طاقم الرجاء البيضاوي 
بالأوسمة بالقصر الملكي بالدار البيضاء 
بالتأكيد سيكون هذا اليوم يوما استثنائيا في تاريخ الرجاء البيضاوي.  
عناصر القلعة الخضراء، من اللاعبين والطاقم التقني والطبي، تم استقبالهم من طرف الملك محمد السادس بقصر الدار اليضاء
 هذا المساء، حيث تم توشيح كل الأعضاء، بمن فيهم المدرب السابق للرجاء
 امحمد فاخر بأوسمة من رتبة قائد.    

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*لحظة وصول الرجاء البيضاوي لمركب محمد الخامس‎ 
واستقبال رهيب للجماهير الرجوية*  *     
			
				  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *    لقطات من الاحتفال ... *    
			
				  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

